# Địa chỉ thi công và phân phối máy lạnh công nghiệp cho chung cư giá mềm quận 5



## diem.hlv123 (14/12/20)

*Hé lộ cực phẩm máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1 cho nhà xưởng.*


Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin thường gắn với những hình ảnh nhẹ nhàng và đầy thoát tục bởi sự dịu dàng trrong làn gió mà nó mang đến cho không gian của bạn,…


Đây cũng là sản phẩm được ví von như “cây cọ vẽ” cho không gian bởi khả năng biến hóa tùy ý của mặt nạ thổi gió dựa theo phong cách thiết kế riêng của mỗi chủ đầu tư… sự độc đáo và ấn tượng cực kì sẽ là cảm nhận của bạn khi được thường thức hình dáng “không giống ai” của chiếc mặt nạ ấy đấy….


+++Tin tham khảo thêm : 
*Máy lạnh công nghiệp nên lựa chọn loại nào? Đại lý phân phối và thi công giá rẻ nhất?*


Vậy bạn nghĩ sao nếu sử dụng máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1 công suất 10hp này dành cho những không gian cực đại như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng hay xí nghiệp, … ? Hẳn sẽ là một hướng đi mới đây, cùng xem xem chiếc máy này sẽ thể hiện những gì nhé.


+++ Có thể bạn muốn biết: Nên lắp máy lạnh nào cho nhà xưởng?


+++ Xem thêm giá máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió các hãng khác bấm TẠI ĐÂY








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1 được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng_



*ĐÔI NÉT VỀ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN FDR10NY1.*


Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1 có công suất hoạt động là 10hp tương đương với 100.000BTU có những đặc điểm sau:


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Chế độ bảo hành 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Giá tham khảo: 72.200.000đ
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A an toàn với môi trường.


=>> Đặc biệt, máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1 có khả năng tiết kiệm điện năng vượt trội, bạn không cần phải quá lo lắng về vấn đề chi phí tiền điện khi sử dụng loại máy này. Chỉ cần bỏ ra một chút chi phí đầu tư ban đầu, thì về sau không cần phải quá lo lắng về hóa đơn điện nữa đâu nhé!



** Xem cụ thể thông số kỹ thuật của máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1 bấm TẠI ĐÂY








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh giấu trần FDR10NY1 được kết nối với hệ thống ống gió_



*VIỆC LẮP ĐẶT LIỆU CÓ GÌ CHÚ Ý?*


_Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1_ là dòng máy thổi gián tiếp qua một hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng được đặt ẩn trên trần nhà (đôi khi để lộ ra ngoài và được phủ kín bởi lớp sơn màu đen), do đó, khi quyết định chọn dòng máy lạnh này, ãy chắc chắn rằng bạn sẽ thi công và lắp đặt khi phần thô đã xong, hoặ với nhà xưởng là trang bị ngay khi gần hoàn thành và đưa máy móc sản xuất vào, tránh trường hợp lắp đặt trong lúc nhà xưởng đi vào hoạt động vì sẽ có nhiều điều bất trắc xảy ra.



Bên cạnh đó, việc lắp đặt loại *máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin 10hp* này cũng khá là phức tạp:


Dòng máy treo trên trần nhà nên cần đến giàn giáo, máy khá nặng nên đòi hỏi nhiều nhân công cho một bộ máy được treo hoàn thiện.
Thổi gián tiếp qua hệ thống ống gió nên cần thêm chi phí về ống gió mềm, cứng, miệng gió hồi, thổi, bên cạnh đó là những vật tư phụ đi kèm như ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước, ti treo,…
Cách lắp đặt cầu kì hơn, khi bảo trì cũng có những bất tiện,…


Xem thêm bài viết: Phân vân: Nhà xưởng nên chọn máy lạnh giấu trần Packaged hay tủ đứng Packaged thổi trực tiếp?








_Hệ thống ống gió để phục vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDR10NY1_



*VÌ SAO MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN LẠI LÀ CỰC PHẨM CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG?*


Vậy vì sao máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1 lại là cực phẩm cho nhà xưởng trong khi nó có cách lắp đặt khá phức tạp như thế? Tất nhiên cái gì nó cũng sẽ có 2 mặt của nó, phức tạp trong lắp đặt thì đổi lại:




Khả năng làm mát đồng đều, len lỏi từng ngõ ngách dễ dàng hơn do bạn có thể tùy ý mà đặt các miệng gió thổi tại những nơi cần thiết.
Bảo đảm được sức khỏe của công nhân trong nhà máy, không phải chịu cảnh bí hơi hay ngột ngạt từ 1 chiều thổi quá mạnh của máy lạnh tủ đứng khiến cho người gần thì lạnh mà xa thì nóng.
Tiếng ồn không quá gay gắt và lớn như máy lạnh tủ đứng cùng công suất, đương nhiên sẽ không thể đòi hỏi nó êm hoàn toàn như các dòng máy lạnh giấu trần khác, vì căn bản, phục vụ cho một nơi rộng lớn như thế, công suất cũng thuộc tầm khủng bố như thế thì làm sao mà êm được đúng không? Chỉ có điều, lắp ở trên cao, lại thông qua hệ thống ống gió, đương nhiên sẽ đỡ nhức đầu hơn rất nhiều.


Xem thêm: 3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.








_Nhân viên công ty Hải Long Vân đang tiến hành lắp đặt hệ thống máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDR10NY1 cho nhà xưởng_



*LỜI KẾT.*
Trước khi quyết định chi tiền cho bất cứ một sản phẩm nào thì cũng đều cần đến sự tham khảo và tìm hiểu kĩ càng. Tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng có đủ thời gian để mà đi từng trang, gõ từng từ để mà xem xét cả. Do đó, để tiết kiệm thời gian thì đừng ngần ngại nữa, nhấc máy lên và gọi đến Hotline 0909787022 để được Mr Hoàng tận tình tư vấn, báo giá và khảo sát miễn phí công trình *lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin* 24/7 hoàn toàn miễn phí nhé!


Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/he-lo-cuc-pham-may-lanh-giau-tran-noi-ong-gio-daikin-fdr10ny1-cho-nha-xuong.html


----------

